# Best BJJ gi stores



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Bought gi at my dojo (great gi, until I stuck it in the tumble dryer :laugh and am now looking for extras.

I was wondering where you get yours and/or the best places (online or in London) where to get them from.

I am looking for single weave (most gi's I find are gold), and ideally I'd get away from being an unpaid sponsor for vulcan, tapout, black eagle or other brands which tend to think of us as advertising spaces (I don't think I can be very fussy here though, so I won't even try very hard to fight this :rofl

Somewhere where I can juggle price/quality. I have done google searches but quite frankly I always seem to get the same, and often individuals know more about the best places than google does - word of mouth is quite the force


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

have you tried www.mmafightwear.net


----------



## slideyfoot (May 28, 2009)

My personal recommendation would be Padilla & Sons (reviews up here).

I first came across them via this very convincing review over on the Smash Pass blog. Ordered my white gold weave shortly afterwards, and been very happy with. Not overly doused in patches, thin and light but still strong (not noticed any wear so far, having bought mine in August 07), good fit after one hot wash and spin dry. I also bought a single weave from Padilla too, which is almost as good as the gold.

Perhaps most importantly, despite the high quality (Smash Pass, backing everything up with pictures, rates it as on the same level as Atama and Koral, if not better), its cheap. $80 in the US, and cost me less than Â£60 despite shipping to the UK: the single weave in $70. Also, Joe gives great customer service: offered to call me (from the US) to recommend sizing options. Though I said it was fine to email, I was impressed he was willing to do that, and judging by what I've read other people say, its something he's done a lot.

Other reviews over on NHB Gear and MAP, among other places.

As this is so much cheaper than a lot of the other brands out there, I try and recommend Padilla as often as I can.

If you're in the UK, Black Eagle is also worth considering, particularly as you don't have to ship from the US.

Or alternately, if you're looking for something with no logo, just pick up a cheap judo gi. The one I bought for Â£20 from the university club has lasted me over two years so far and still going strong.


----------

